# baseline (tennis)



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "baseline" (in tennis) in Turkish?

It is a noun meaning the back line on a tennis court.

Here is a picture. (there is written baseline at the top of the picture)

It is a technical term, I don't think any more context is necessary.

I have found baseline in WRD, but I am not sure if that is this meaning.

suggestion: saha çizgisi

Thank you.


----------



## Rallino

Yarı saha dip çizgisi.

Found here: http://www.2de1.com/spor.meydani/9342-tenis.hakkinda.bilgi.html


----------



## KyLé90

Baseline => The back line bounding each end of a tennis or handball court; when serving the server must not step over this line.

it means "taban çizgisi" or "alt çizgi".


----------



## Volcano

*Saha çizgisi*


----------



## miraculeuse

*"Saha çizgisi" is correct...*


----------



## jancho

miraculeuse said:


> *"Saha çizgisi" is correct...*



Are you sure? I have found this picture suggesting term "arka çizgi". (in the left half it is written)

Which one is more suitable here:

saha çizgisi X arka çizgi

?


----------



## miraculeuse

*My trainer actually use both of them. But if you say : "Play closer to baseline"
"arka çizgi" seems better. On the other hand if you say for exemple: the ball is just on the baseline. You can say "saha çizgisi"

but arka çizgi is more usefull, you're right! *


----------



## Volcano

jancho said:


> Are you sure? I have found this picture suggesting term "arka çizgi". (in the left half it is written)
> 
> Which one is more suitable here:
> 
> saha çizgisi X arka çizgi
> 
> ?



*Saha çizgisi covers the whole field.*


----------



## jancho

Volcano said:


> *Saha çizgisi covers the whole field.*



Field? But the point of this topic is to find a name for a line.


----------



## Volcano

jancho said:


> Field? But the point of this topic is to find a name for a line.



*Arka çizgi is more suitable, as to your question.However, arka çizgi is also a part of saha çizgisi.*


----------

